# Are any of these male?



## iDiru (Aug 4, 2009)

I am aware that males have wings but what about juvenile males? Nothing in this cage has wings. But I can't tell if it's because they're all female or because they're just juvenile! Some are fat and wide, some are thin. 
I TRIED taking some pictures. But they all move before I can focus my camera so this was the best I got. 
I went to the local pet shop and bought these. I find it hard to believe that not at least ONE of these are male but I'm worried there's not and I'm going to have to buy a breeder pack online or something.















P.S they are dubias


----------



## projectalf (Mar 28, 2014)

iDiru said:


> I am aware that males have wings but what about juvenile males? Nothing in this cage has wings. But I can't tell if it's because they're all female or because they're just juvenile! Some are fat and wide, some are thin.
> I TRIED taking some pictures. But they all move before I can focus my camera so this was the best I got.
> I went to the local pet shop and bought these. I find it hard to believe that not at least ONE of these are male but I'm worried there's not and I'm going to have to buy a breeder pack online or something.
> image
> imageP.S they are dubias


They are all young not all females


----------



## morris091081 (Oct 16, 2009)

Google dubias sexing images and you will see the differences on the undersides between males and females the obvious difference is the males will eventually grow wings but thankfully don't fly


----------



## Danimxz1179 (Feb 19, 2013)

Haha, one thing I know for sure, they are all dubias :lol2:
The thing is that they are too small to be sexed, wait for them to grow bigger, and you will easly tell the males by their wings.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Yup, Morris is spot on... You can definitely sex juveniles...
It's quite easy once you get going... although sexing 400 of each in one sitting strains the eyes a bit !!












Pic from http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/329671-sexing-dubia-roaches.html#post4290500


----------

